# motorola v3 driver



## maccucco (Jun 4, 2007)

hello I did download phone tool and did download the pictures from the phone the first time.
now I conected again to download some new pics and the system does not have the drivers for my phone, I have the motorola gsm v3 razor.
can you guys help me with this
thank you for your time
Eduardo


----------



## maccucco (Jun 4, 2007)

hello I did download phone tool and did download the pictures from the phone the first time.
now I conected again to download some new pics and the system does not have the drivers for my phone, I have the motorola gsm v3 razor.
can you guys help me with this
thank you for your time
Eduardo


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

Any software for the phone would have come with it. That said, if you are connecting the phone through a USB cable to the computer then Windows will automatically recognise it as a removable drive. You can then use Windows Explorer to copy and paste the pictures from it. You shouldn't need ANY drivers for it as you are running XP.


----------

